# cemetery trees



## Graybeard (Aug 6, 2012)

We have five sets of these trees. Two groups of four and three groups of two. They're in the older section and some people want to put some in the new section. They behave pretty well and aren't a problem. We did have a big old pine get hit by lightning and blew apart knocking several old stones down in the process. Needless to say you don't get those fixed cheaply.

Can you help me ID these trees? Thanks a ton, I know they're some sort of cedar but not sure of the species.

[attachment=8790][attachment=8791][attachment=8792]


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 6, 2012)

Cedar of some kind- probably eastern would be my guess.


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Aug 7, 2012)

Same here, some kind of cedar. Did I read right, you want to move them? Pretty pricey for.trees of that size. Environmental Designs here in Denver has a specialty division that actually goes all over US to move trees of this size. If not moving, jump on recycling those beauties


----------



## UpNorthWoods (Aug 7, 2012)

White Cedar



[attachment=8807]


----------



## Graybeard (Aug 7, 2012)

Not move, add some more in a new section of the cemetery that has no trees.

Thanks for the information. 

Graybeard


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 7, 2012)

UpNorthWoods said:


> White Cedar


Wow, if those are arborvitaes Those are the largest I have ever seen! I had no idea they got that big. But looking at the leaves they do match.


----------

